# ZALMAN Z-Machine GT1000 Question



## reverze (May 13, 2009)

Quick question maybe someone with the case may know.

I am looking to possibly purchase this case, but really don't care for the "Z-Machine" Logos and would like blue LEDs. According to a review on NewEgg, someone commented that this is possible, but i'm having trouble finding this out. Has anyone purchased this case or know someone who has it without the log and/or blue LEDs?

Here is the case:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811235005


----------



## BumbleBee (May 13, 2009)

Zalman GT1000 comes in 2 models this is the standard the other is the titanium model that has blue led fans however the chassis is painted silver.


----------



## reverze (May 13, 2009)

Hmm.. so what the first review on NewEgg sais is incorrect then?

"    Cons: Cons: Hmmm, well it can be ordered without the Logos that seem to distress some people (-S which eliminates the large Z-Machine on each side panel).
    Other Thoughts: Blue LED fanage can be ordered in the Black case (-B or -R, for Red in the Titanium).       "


----------



## phanbuey (May 13, 2009)

reverze said:


> Hmm.. so what the first review on NewEgg sais is incorrect then?
> 
> "    Cons: Cons: Hmmm, well it can be ordered without the Logos that seem to distress some people (-S which eliminates the large Z-Machine on each side panel).
> Other Thoughts: Blue LED fanage can be ordered in the Black case (-B or -R, for Red in the Titanium).       "



http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=313&products_id=21713


----------



## BumbleBee (May 13, 2009)

I haven't got a clue. I don't like this case specially at it's price.


----------



## phanbuey (May 13, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> I haven't got a clue. I don't like this case specially at it's price.



Agreed... its garbage in terms of case/$.  For that dough you can get a silverstone/lianli with a WC system rigged up.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 13, 2009)

4mm aluminum in a mid tower? several hex head screws just to remove the motherboard tray, restricted hard drive rack, noisy 92mm intakes, plastic feet, no ventilation for power supply.


----------



## reverze (May 13, 2009)

I'm thinking about just going with this one..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811235014


----------



## phanbuey (May 13, 2009)

not bad... have you seen the silverstones?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=334&products_id=24494


----------



## reverze (May 13, 2009)

Hmm.. you may of sold me on the silverstone... I like the one in all black...


----------



## phanbuey (May 13, 2009)

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2008/10/20/silverstone-ft01-review/4 - keeps your components cooler than the zalman... if you take out the top drive bay (or all of them and relocate the drives to the 5.25" area, you will have a monster aircooled case.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 13, 2009)

I believe the top dust filter is impossible to remove in the Silverstone FT01.


----------



## reverze (May 13, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163121

Ugh... hmm any other nice ones that are similar? I really like this one.. close to ordering it.


----------



## phanbuey (May 13, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> I believe the top dust filter is impossible to remove in the Silverstone FT01.



its not impossible... but it aint easy... i say just take it out from the start.  Dust still gets in - filter or not.

Lian Li makes an awesome case too in the V1000 series.
EDIT: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112066

that case is the base of what Voodoo PC used for the Omen series (not the new ones)


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2009)

Blech!  If you want to spend that kind of money, get the best: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163067


----------



## BumbleBee (May 13, 2009)

i'm just going to repeat my self like in your other thread I don't know why you didn't just post there. the ABS Black Pearl it's a reverse atx compartmentalized aluminum case only $199 with FREE Shipping (Shipping prices on cases suck). it's based off the the Lian Li V2000B (discontinued) which was a $300 case almost all the V2xxx cases are $250-400. this is possibly one of the best deals for a case you can get at the moment. you can find a review here. the case was originally designed by A+ and sold by them but later sold by Tagan and ABS I think ABS is the only one selling it right now. if you really want to see the case in all it's elegance look here.


----------



## phanbuey (May 13, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> the ABS Black Pearl it's a reverse atx compartmentalized aluminum case only $199 with FREE Shipping (Shipping prices on cases suck). it's based off the the Lian Li V2000B (discontinued) which was a $300 case almost all the V2xxx cases are $250-400. this is possibly one of the best deals for a case you can get at the moment. you can find a review here. the case was originally designed by A+ and sold by them but later sold by Tagan and ABS I think ABS is the only one selling it right now. if you really want to see the case in all it's elegance look here.


----------



## reverze (May 13, 2009)

You know what.. Think i'm going to go for the Silverstone and mod that tits off of it..

Any suggestions on a bay device such as a fan controller? NZXT and ZALMAN ones look decent.. Seems they both have their pros and cons tho..


----------



## BumbleBee (May 13, 2009)

I definitely would take the Black Pearl over the FT01 and V1200B, what are you going to mod?


----------



## reverze (May 13, 2009)

I just don't really care for the front of the black pearl as much or the window compared to the FT01-BW.. plus I was looking for the all black inside such as this one has


----------



## phanbuey (May 13, 2009)

Aesthetics-wise, you really can't beat the FT01...  Its such a clean looking case.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 13, 2009)

reverze said:


> I just don't really care for the front of the black pearl as much or the window compared to the FT01-BW.. plus I was looking for the all black inside such as this one has



who cares if the motherboard tray isn't black go get a can of black engine enamel aerosol paint. you are basing your choice off a crappy factory paint job.


----------



## phanbuey (May 13, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> who cares if the motherboard tray isn't black go get a can of black engine enamel aerosol paint. you are basing your choice off a crappy factory paint job.



its anodized...


Bro, if you dont get the black pearl, bumblebee will kill a kitten tonight. 

What mods are you planning?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 13, 2009)

the inside of the case is painted and try swapping out a 180mm fan.


----------



## reverze (May 13, 2009)

Thanks phanbuey lol..

It's all about personal preference.. I wanted some ideas for cases and through out what I was thinking and you guys helped me out. So I thank both of you. I just personally prefer the all around looks of the FT01-BW, so I appreciate  you for showing it to me phanbuey. And I thank you too for your help Bumblebee.

As for the mods, i'm not sure yet. Haven't done much before so I wouldn't mind trying some stuff out. As of what, i'm not quite sure yet 

I'm trying to decide if there are anymore things I need to pick up accessory wise off of NewEgg for the case. Like I said, I was considering a fan controller LED for the front..


----------



## BumbleBee (May 13, 2009)

oh and the Black Pearl comes with a stock 4 channel fan controller with a temp probe. probably crap but had to put it in your face


----------



## reverze (May 13, 2009)

lol..

Any other fan controller recommendations?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999174


----------



## BumbleBee (May 13, 2009)

click my HAF 932 Cooling Guide and look in the section Fan Controllers. link is in my signature.


----------



## reverze (May 13, 2009)

Thanks again


----------

